# Superstore and overnight parking info.site



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This looks a useful site:

http://www.motorhome.me.uk/

G


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'd agree if it covered Berkshire!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Free* parking in *Berkshire* ?

You don't get owt for nowt in Berkshire ! 

G.

( Are you looking for anywhere in particular ?)


----------



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

We are looking for car parks suitable for motorhome parking within walking distance (2minutes) of town centres for daytime shopping.

For infomation, we have listed Berkshire! As once said; "Its better to arrive than not to". Rocket RLS

MME


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Somewhere in the bowels of MHF there is a Sainsbury's store locator file. Find the town of your choice, bring up the store on Multimap and see if it is close enough to the town centre to walk to. Tesco ( at their service stations) have a free booklet listing their shops too. 

Both usually have big enough car parks that they would not notice a MH parked up for a few hours.

G.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Did we have people say they where fined £60.00 for doing just that at super markets, in a previous thread?

olley


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grizzly noticed that you put a reply with bold on, it didnt work because you have it in caps, it should *b* lowercase have got your caps lock on??


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Loury, I'm not with you. Where is the bold bit ?

:? 

G


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Grizzly,

I'm working in Newbury


----------



## kerenza (May 14, 2005)

*Tesco shut down*

Have you noticed that Tesco have brought in another company to run their car parks.

Our 24 hr Tesco has just put up all kinds of signs in the car park, I can't remember the name of the company they have have hired, but they have set a two hour limit with fines and clamping threatened.

I guess that will put an end to the threads about wild camping in Tesco.

Kerenza


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Tesco shut down*



kerenza said:


> Have you noticed that Tesco have brought in another company to run their car parks.
> 
> Our 24 hr Tesco has just put up all kinds of signs in the car park, I can't remember the name of the company they have have hired, but they have set a two hour limit with fines and clamping threatened.
> 
> ...


Two hours in the larger Tescos is not enough for folk with mobility problems. Our local Asda has this in place & if you want a meal for example in the restaurant part then you would have a problem getting back to the car with shopping after the lengthy check out queue.

Motorhomer


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Yes, Tescos are introducing a 2.5 hour parking restriction, but if you call in at the customer service desk *before* your session is up they will sort you out. This restriction has been enforced because their car parks have been abused. Lets face facts "We motorhomers abuse every regulation in the books." We are our own worst enemy.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Our local Sainsburys now charges £2 for a maximum length stay of 90 mins.
The £2 parking fee is refunded on purchases of over £10. If the 90 minute limit is exceded then a penalty fine ticket may be issued.
Seeing as we sometimes have to wait in the checkout queue for 30 mins it doesn't leave much time for actual shopping


----------



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Somewhere in the bowels of MHF there is a Sainsbury's store locator file. Find the town of your choice, bring up the store on Multimap and see if it is close enough to the town centre to walk to. Tesco ( at their service stations) have a free booklet listing their shops too.
> 
> Both usually have big enough car parks that they would not notice a MH parked up for a few hours.
> 
> G.


Hi Grizzly & All,

TESCO INFORMATION

Thank you for advising that Tesco supply a booklet of their stores. At the time of writing I have not had the opportunity to collect one of these booklets and wonder if the pages have map directions. Having said that Tesco seem out of favour with our members!

MME WEB SITE
You will notice that the MME town pages have four sections; the first details the nearest Caravan Club Site, then a car park suitable for motorhomes within about 300 metres of M&S (The High Street) in the nearest town. These are the locations we need to find. The third section lists the nearest Sainsbury branch which is not for the town centre visits but driving with the motorhome for grocery shopping. The last section is an area link to Caravan-Sitefinder which has comprehensive lists of all sites.

I will amend the site to notify users of the above facts.

Regarding the mention of prosecution for parking at superstores, I Should be obliged to have any concrete evidence of this because we would black list such organisations unless our members have abused the rules or time limits. Sainsbury's have some of their stores close to the town centres and offer free parking with a reasonnable ticket charge if you require extra time to visit the shopping centres.

Thankyou fot all the input which does help us improve our site when we know your thoughts.

Many thanks for you input.

Best regards,

MME


----------



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

brisey said:


> Our local Sainsburys now charges £2 for a maximum length stay of 90 mins.
> The £2 parking fee is refunded on purchases of over £10. If the 90 minute limit is exceded then a penalty fine ticket may be issued.
> Seeing as we sometimes have to wait in the checkout queue for 30 mins it doesn't leave much time for actual shopping


Brian,

Thank you for this information.

Is this a branch situated close to a large shopping area or town centre?

MME


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi MME

This refers to the Uxbridge branch of Sainsburys. There are no large parking bays allocated for motorhomes or the like all bays are of standard size for cars with the exception of the disabled bays which allow extra width for easier access. The branch is about 5 mins walk away from the town shopping centre.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

MME said:


> TESCO INFORMATION
> 
> Thank you for advising that Tesco supply a booklet of their stores. At the time of writing I have not had the opportunity to collect one of these booklets and wonder if the pages have map directions. Having said that Tesco seem out of favour with our members!
> 
> MME


yes they include a map. 
in my experience, time limits - where imposed - are for 3 or 4 hours, in areas where parking is abused - primarily by commuters on car share using free car park to meet up. one P+R in York has started requiring users to get tokens which have to be validated.

8)


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Please excuse my ignorance but what is the address of the MME web site?

Brian


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Sorry, I have just found the address at http://www.motorhome.me.uk

Brian


----------



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

brisey said:


> Hi MME
> 
> This refers to the Uxbridge branch of Sainsburys. There are no large parking bays allocated for motorhomes or the like all bays are of standard size for cars with the exception of the disabled bays which allow extra width for easier access. The branch is about 5 mins walk away from the town shopping centre.


Hi Brisey,

Thank you for the information.

The managers of Sainsbury have have been very helpful and in return I think MME have recipricated accordingly. Present members have not reported any problems when parking at their stores, and have to take more than one bay when parking. However, where meters are placed it is worthwhile obtaining permission from their reception and inform them that your vehicle exceeds the bay size. Obviously we would like to see bays for motorhomes provided at all parking areas but it takes time to get the message through.

There is a tremendoes amount of business to be had for those who support the motorhome fraternity. A year ago when MME (www.motorhome.me.uk) 
was formed our letters were ignored, but I can assure you that things are changing.

John.
www.motorhome.me.uk


----------



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

twooks said:


> MME said:
> 
> 
> > TESCO INFORMATION
> ...


Twooks,

Thank you for your the information. Unfortunately Sainsbury do not provide a similar directory. These booklets are very useful to carry on board.

John.
www.motorhome.me.uk


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

[ 8)[/quote]

Twooks,

Thank you for your the information. Unfortunately Sainsbury do not provide a similar directory. These booklets are very useful to carry on board.

John.
www.motorhome.me.uk[/quote]

John; there is a directory of Sainsbury's stores in the downloads section. I sent for it from Sainsbury's and Pusser worked long to put it into a MH friendly format so members can print it and carry a copy. I explained to Sainsbury's when I asked why I wanted it - ie for use when in our MH.

G.


----------



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

BrianBeru said:


> Sorry, I have just found the address at http://www.motorhome.me.uk
> 
> Brian


Brian,

Thank you for the message. I am please you managed to find the web address. However, in future I will enter it at the base of any posts. Whilst you managed to sort it out, others may not and that's the last thing we want.

John.
www.motorhome.me.uk


----------



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> [ 8)


Twooks,

Thank you for your the information. Unfortunately Sainsbury do not provide a similar directory. These booklets are very useful to carry on board.

John.
www.motorhome.me.uk[/quote]

John; there is a directory of Sainsbury's stores in the downloads section. I sent for it from Sainsbury's and Pusser worked long to put it into a MH friendly format so members can print it and carry a copy. I explained to Sainsbury's when I asked why I wanted it - ie for use when in our MH.

Grizzly,

Thank you for that information. These lists are very worthwhile to have.
I wiil download a copy.

Whilst writing, may I thank you for finding the MME web site. I always follow links to those who visit our site and in doing so found this Forum, which is the best I have come across. Not quite got to grips moving round the site yet, but that's not unusual for me, I learn later!

John.

G.[/quote]


----------



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

twooks said:


> MME said:
> 
> 
> > TESCO INFORMATION
> ...


Twooks,

Thank you for your reply.

Grizzly informed that although Sainsbury's do not have a booklet we can download the details. It is so helpful when we know where to shop.

Cheers
John.
MME
www.motorhome.me.uk


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The link for the Sainsbury's store locator document is:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-8831.html&highlight=sainsbury

Grizzly


----------



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

*TESCO CAR PARKING*

You need the Tesco Store Finder its free and you should be able to 
get one at most tesco stores , it tells you where to find tesco stores , where they are inc directions and whether it sells fuel or if it has a restaurant etc. etc. and it comes complete with maps and keys to the locations.
or try e mailing them at store/[email protected] . That what it says in the publication anyway........


----------



## 91563 (May 1, 2005)

Just going slightly off the topic of superstore parking.
I just puchased a book off www.Amazon.co.uk, called The Great Motorway Secret, written by Stephen Addy, £6.99 + £2.75 p&p. 
It contains 95 superstores listed, just minutes from the motorways of England and Wales. 
125 pages of Store names, maps and written directions, with opening times.
I feel the cost of this book will soon be recovered, with not having to buy diesel on the motorway services in future.

www.thegreatmotorwaysecret.com


----------

